# Overdraws



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Speed has alot to do with it....

Nowadays it seems people are more worried about getting the correct spine for their arrows and by using an overdraw it would make it challenging..


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

No need for them with todays light arrows.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Jeff P said:


> No need for them with todays light arrows.


What Jeff said. Recall that aluminum arrows were state of the art at the time and you really couldn't build a truly lightweight arrow of sufficient spine unless you made it short.


----------



## venados (Nov 5, 2007)

*love overdraws now*

I just installed one on one of my older boss mantis 1997 brownings and I was shooting 30" carbons with 100 grain field points out of it, let me tell you the 5 pins are so close together now that I cut all my arrows to 28". My older pse came with an over draw also and it shoots the same arrows great out to 60 yards, My 5 pins close together also on this et up. In the early 80's I read so many negative things about them that I never gave them a chance and since I'm in to the older model bows they work just fine with them.


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

Probably the biggest difference is that most bows are deflex riser instead of reflex riser.
No overdraw needed as there is 1-3" less brace height built into the bow.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Pa. Patriot said:


> Probably the biggest difference is that most bows are deflex riser instead of reflex riser.
> No overdraw needed as there is 1-3" less brace height built into the bow.


PAT is correct. Years and years back bows had 8, 9, even 10" brace heights. The overdraws brought down arrows lengths considerably. Hoyt's overdraw risers with brace heights in the 6" brace heights could churn out high velocity pretty easy for anyone. I still have 3, a 1999 PowerTec, a 2000 MagnaTec and a 2000 UltraTec. They are not for sale. My UltraTec also had a Bodoodle Bullet rest which needed cushions on the guided rod to keep the cables from hitting it. Also, with the arrows nocks, so close was the rest that the fletchings of the arrow sat right between the prongs of the rest. With my 29" draw I was shooting CX 200s with cut shaft lengths of 25 3/4". Accuracy was never a probably. Here, I was getting 285 fps with 60 pounds of draw weight. Which back then was pretty quick, still quick today, though surpassed by some of today's bows. Still, with today's advances this old bow could probably churn out IBO speeds over 300 fps today.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

No need for them anymore


----------



## wooky (Nov 7, 2007)

All of these statements would be true to a certain degree. Personally back in the day there was always one on my bows I have a very long draw and it was the only way for me to produce some speed and then to have that long stroke behind it made for a great combination.

I would probably still have one if I could make/find one that I liked.

Two finger O/D are also a thing of the past. As this was a very popular for finger shooter's. I still make them and I have a lot fellas out here in my neck of the woods that still shoot fingers and like the simplicity. 


Wook


----------

